

The Rock ’n’ Roll Casualty Who Became a War Hero (2013) - Bootvis
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/02/magazine/evermans-war.html?pagewanted=1

======
Bootvis
I don't believe what this guy did is really hacking and if he did the story
doesn't tell but it's an awesome story of reinvention and excelling.

